#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint excel integration

## frankienap

Here is my situation: I capture client information and create tables and charts in excel. I then paste as links this information into a powerpoint template (about 80 pages) to create client presentations. Tables, charts and legends almost always go in the same place. However, every time I make a presentation, it's as if I have to do it from start. I also end up typing a bunch of client information (names, ages, etc.) into text boxes in powerpoint.

Issue: Is it possible to automatically create my powerpoint presentation from excel without copying and pasting 20 something tables and charts? This is a repetitive process which should be programmable. 

Another (related) issue I have is typing in repeating data from excel (e.g., client information such as names and ages) into text boxes in powerpoint. I would be great if powerpoint looked up this info in the excel file and filled out everything automatically.

I can't be the only one with this problem, but I've literally spent hours trying to figure out a solution. I would be *very* appreciative for any suggestions. 

Thanks, 
Frank

----------


## bigroo1958

Hi Frank,

I found this link the other day which I thought was very nice to know and helpful.
I create a lot of excel documents which I have linked to Powerpoint, but very simple about 25 slides only and these are updated monthly.

Look at this link, it may be the answer to your prays!!

http://chandoo.org/wp/2011/08/03/cre...ing-excel-vba/

Let us know if this helps??

----------


## siri_tvrs

Hi,

Yes you can definitely do this.  But, what you need to do is you create a master powerpoint file and update all the excel data into the powerpoint in the below manner.

Copy data from excel and while pasting into powerpoint click on Paste special - Paste link as "Microsoft Office Excel Chart Object"
Now you will have the same data from Excel to Powerpoint.
Whenever you open the powerpoint file it will ask a message whether to Update the link or not.

This helps in having the powerpoint updated whenever you update anything on the excel.  This way your powerpoint is fully automated.

----------

